

The growing gap between U-3 and U-6 unemployment - jbarciauskas
http://img.skitch.com/20080704-km3jganp71gn7wtmeb6baxfc4d.jpg

======
MaysonL
Current U-6 is 13.5%
<http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2009/01/and-u-6-at-135.html>

